# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  بدست آوردن لینک های مخفی یک قالب

## hanis29268

عرض ادب و احترام،
بنده میخوام بدونم چطور میشه تمامی لینک های مخفی یک سایت رو پیدا کرد، مثلا سایت زیر رو ببینید:
http://mohsen-salehi.ir/
اصلا شما لینکی به شکل زیر رو درونش پیدا نمیکنید:
http://mohsen-salehi.ir/blog.html
ولی وجود داره، چطور میشه اینو فهمید؟
سپاس فراوان

----------

